# peep sight tying methods



## BowKil




----------



## BowKil




----------



## sniperjim

When you full draw is it lined up?


----------



## dwagoner

your method works fine, half hitches are very tight and secure also, the serving tied type sure looks nice when done but quite the PITA to wrap down around one side and around peep then around other side down to end. i just use overhand myself and they dont move, i dont pull the strings together when i tie above and below peep, just where the two halves come together


----------



## BowKil

sniperjim said:


> When you full draw is it lined up?


Every time.


----------



## SonnyThomas

I do mine like dwagoner, I think. Overhand knot and tie off above and same below. The two halves are not connected. I carry enough serving with me just in case some one has a peep failure - saved a couple of shooters. I also carry a spool of Button & Carpet thread - the stuff works. And then I carry a pair of pliers and the short piece of serving for those who want peeps served in. I can't remember anyone showing this manner. Basically, you just serving as normal until the last 5 or 6 wraps. Here, I fold the short serving, like a hair pin, lay it over where I served, leaving the ends showing, and on the bow string. I then serve over this and stick the end through to formed loop of the short serving. Then I use the pliers to grip the ends of the folded serving and yank. The end of the serving goes back under the serving and comes out. I use the pliers to pull the end so it tightens. Of the beginning serving I pull the end there to tighten.


----------



## kallen

I haven't seen that way before. Serving in at the Y with double strands.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Buster of Xs

I've done it a few different ways, but like the fully served method best. It looks good and is solid as a rock, but it does take a bit longer and is harder to take off.

Here's a served one I did for a guy recently after repainting, tweaking and restringing his old bow for him.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Buster of Xs said:


> I've done it a few different ways, but like the fully served method best. It looks good and is solid as a rock, but it does take a bit longer and is harder to take off.
> 
> Here's a served one I did for a guy recently after repainting, tweaking and restringing his old bow for him.



Exactly how i prefer to do mine.


----------



## SARASR

I have always used the 10 overhand method so adjustments could be made, but that is a non factor now with a quality string. Makes all the difference in the world!

1:thumbs_up for Vapor Trail.

Good Thread.


----------



## 125grain

I use 20 lb fishing line doubled d loop works very well and holds the peep very solid


----------



## gunning

taged


----------



## kilerhamilton

I don't tie it in and i use a black sharpie and a little dot on both sides as a reference. The last 3 years I have done this and it hasent ever moved or flew out.


----------



## surmn8er

saved


----------



## dlvandyke

constrictor knot around peep,up one leg n down the other then serve around string at top and bottom...much like buster's


----------



## coatimundi01

I like the served in method. Here mine I just did a couple of weeks ago. IMO it's easier (and safer to your string) to remove than the doubled overhand knots cause you only have to cut once and unwrap.


----------



## whynotv2

BowKil said:


>


That's how I do the tie-in portion of mine. I server top and bottom the same way I would do any other serving so I can tweak the location if need be then use a separate strand of serving and a couple of half hitches around the peep to tie it in. Always stays where I put it and no messing around with the D-Loop.


----------



## JF from VA

I tie mine using a series of overhand knots above and below the peep. I then tie the peep in using one of the knots as shown here by Specialty Archery:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJxw7anGGbM


----------



## jmeyers09

If it's just a target/3d bow all I ever do is tie around the peep but I also know right around where I always set my peep hight.


----------



## DeathF.above

Here's how I do mine...


----------



## elgreco2

WOW! Thanks guys. Great info/advice. Shop opens Tuesday 1000 and i'll be there.


----------



## pointndog

Honestly all I do it tie it tight around the middle of the peep. It takes quite a bit to get it to move. Never had an issue and I know alot of pros and such that is all they do on all of their bows.


----------



## dartonpro4000

I have done it every way imaginable. I saw how specialty archery suggest that you do it and I have been doing that for a while now and have no problems.


----------



## Rat

I tie a constrictor around the peep and then tie/serve above/below like Bowkil shows. This allows for fine tuning the peep, you can also use the string leeches to make adjustments.


----------



## chiefjason

Just tried this yesterday and like it. Took a couple tries to wrap my head around how he finished it, but once I did it worked great. That finish whip was what always confused me until now.


----------



## shinbone

What about tying in at the peep only? i.e., no serving at the Y's?


----------



## AKDoug

shinbone said:


> What about tying in at the peep only? i.e., no serving at the Y's?


I do that on my indoor bows, as do a whole bunch of pro's. On my outdoor (and hunting) bows I will do a small served section above and below the peep, and tie in the peep with with a couple wraps and square knots.


----------



## LASTINLINE

very nice demo!


----------

